# exterior screws



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I am missing some of the exterior screws that are painted to match the siding. Has that happened to anyone else? Did you get them through the dealer or the manufactuer? Should I have been tightening them throughout the years, or is this just a general maintenance issue?


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

I had problems with the exterior screws almost as soon as I got the trailer home from the dealership. The paint came off several and they started to streak. A couple started to rust.

The solution was to replace them all with stainless steel screws. They retain their appearance without rusting and do not cause problems. The "look" without paint is actually quite nice. It took about $5.00 and an hour of work. I split the job up over several sessions and used a power driver.

Regards,
Bopper

2002 23FBS Outback and 2002 Ford Explorer
2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I think the "stainless screw mod" sounds great. Just added to my "to-do" list.

There is an older post I've seen here that stated some of the old screws had been
shortened at the factory. I think it was the ones around the slide. Don't know if
this applies to your model, but it might be something to look out for when replacing yours.

Fred


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings again:

I forgot to mention about the shortened screws. They are in the four corner blocks on the slideout. It appears that they are the same screws as in the exterior moulding, but with about 1/4" cut off.

Regards,
Bopper

2002 23FBS and 2002 Ford Explorer
2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just noticed I was missing 7 screws. They all were over tightened and the heads broke off.









Replacing then with stainless steel wasn't so easy becuase I had to drill them out.









All fixed now and properly torqued.









Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I also have had problems with screws staying tight. My solution was to add several supports to the side peices that run the lenght of the TT above the wheels. The new supports are simple alum. angle that I screwed to the wood and to the lip, like what Keystone had done, only with the extra support at all corners the side no longer vibrates and the screws stay tight now. Just one way to do it, Good luck, Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

I like your idea, I my screws pop again, I will copy your idea. I am assuming there is no patent on this???









Any pics of your improvement?

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My wife mentioned loose screws to me and you know, I checked the whole camper over twice and couldn't find a thing! I think she's imagining it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, they tell me I have a few loose screws too!!









Mike


----------

